# Probleme mit Installation des treibers von www.linux-wlan.org



## slaex (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob dieses Thema in diese Rubrik passt....Also bitte entschuldigt, wenn ich falsch liege.
Ich benutzte schon etwas länger SuSe 8.2 prof. 
Da ich mit Linux ins Internet wollte, habe ich mir das ISDN I-Gate 11M + die passende I-Gate 11M PCI-Karte bei ebay ersteigert und daraufhin mir den passenden treiber von http://www.linux-wlan.org  und pcmcia-cs-x.x.x.tar.gz
so, nach meinen recherchen im Internet (google.de) müssten diese Treiber die beiden einzigen sein, die ich benötige. Ich habe sie installiert und es wurden auch keine Fehler angezeigt und alles lief glatt. Doch ich bekomme immer noch keine Verbindung zum AccesPoint und die Karte verschickt auch keine Pakete.
Meine Frage ist nun, ob sich jemand vielleicht mit diesem Thema auskennt und was ich eventuell probieren könnte?
Ich habe schon einige Zeit überlegt und ausprobiert, doch es hat alles nichts gebracht...
Muss ich vielleicht die Firmware des AP aktualisieren oder einen anderen Treiber benutzen?

Ich danke allen für ihre Antwort(en).

Ich habe unter google.de mal ein änhliches Problem (I-Gate 2M) hier bei euch im Forum gefunden, doch "leider" hat er sein Problem selber lösen können und ich habe auch nicht seine E-Mailadresse ausfindig machen können.

mfg


----------



## profy (19. Dezember 2003)

Der Treiber wird also als  Modul eingeladen.

Was gibt denn dmesg nach dem Einladen so aus?
Funktionieren andere PCMCIA-Karten oder muss evtl. auch noch PCMCIA konfiguriert werden.

Die Konfiguration von WLAN  gerade unter Linux ist nicht gerade einfach.
Hast Du schon unter Windows eine Verbindung aufbauen können? (Lame Frage, ich weiss)
Wie ist der AP konfiguriert? Mit Verschlüssellung, usw.


----------



## slaex (23. Dezember 2003)

hi.
so, ich habe mich mit dem problem weiter beschäftigt und habe es auch geschafft, eine Verbindung herzustellen. Es traten auch bei der Installation keine Fehler auf und die Karte verschickte auch Pakete zum AP und bekam auch Pakete zurück. Zur Info, es gibt an der Karte eine kleine Leuchte, die durchgehend leuchtet, wenn sie den AP gefunden hat. Sie hat durchgehend geleuchtet, ihn also gefunden, was ja auch die Antwort-Pakete bestätigen. So, nun habe ich den PC ein paar mal neu gebootet, aber dann hat es auf einmal nicht mehr geklappt. Es wurden keine Pakete mehr verschickt und der AP hat auch keine an meine Karte verschickt. So, daraufhin habe ich alles wieder vom neuen installiert, sowie konfiguriert und es klappte auch wieder... Dieses Mal habe ich auch zum Beweis einen Screenshot gemacht. Doch dann habe ich den PC wieder ein paar mal neu gestartet und es trat wieder die gleiche Situation ein.
Ich weiß nicht, woran es liegen könnte. Da ich den PC ja ein paar mal neu gebootet habe und es danach ja auch wieder funktioniert hat, könnte es ja eigentlich nicht am Booten liegen...Aber, wie gesagt, ich weiß es nicht. Zudem habe ich auf der zweiten Partition Win 98 installiert.
Ich danke alle für ihre Antwort(en).

Mfg


----------



## slaex (24. Dezember 2003)

hi.
ich habe es immer noch nicht geschafft, die karte richtig zum laufen zu bringen...
darum eine andere frage:
kennt ihr vielleicht eine karte, die 11Mb/s unterstützt, den 802.11b standard unterstützt und auf jeden fall unter suse 8.2 funktioniert und vielleicht auch von yast als w-lan karte unterstützt wird?
ich benutzte den isdn i-gate 11M von siemens als ap.
normalerweise müsste ja, wenn die karte den gleichen standard usw. wie der ap unterstützt, auch eine verbindung herzustellen sein, auch wenn die karte nicht von siemens kommt. bin auf dem gebiet des funknetzwerkes aber noch anfänger...
vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine passende karte...
ich danke allen für ihre antwort(en).

mfg


----------

